# EGR valves



## Buzz (Jan 25, 2012)

I think i can remember reading on the forum, quite a while back, about Platinum wires in Auto EGR valves.

I've searched and cannot find the thread, maybe i read it somewhere else.

Reason i ask is that a friend has approx 30 of the valves from his scrapyard and was throwing them into his waste Aluminium pile. I asked him to hold off until i double checked that they do have Pt inside.

If they do have Pt, would it be that little wire i can see inside the circular bit where i assume the exhaust gas gets passed through?

Also, if Pt, would it be Pt or a Pt alloy?

I would hate to think he is throwing out Pt as Aluminium scrap!

Kind regards
Buzz


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 23, 2012)

There is no platinum in EGR valves, intended
to cool burning fuel mixture.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know about the EGR valves but some types of Mass Air Flow sensors do have a bit of platinum in them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_flow_sensor


----------

